# Polaroid 600 v. SX-70



## afterthecollapse (Apr 7, 2006)

As I'm sure most of you know by now, polaroid is (has) discontinued the SX-70 film. I plan on modifying my SX-70 camera so it will take 600 film. I never paid much attention to the 600 film becuause I only ever used SX-70. To be honest, I've never actually even seen a 600 print. The polaroid website describes both films as being medium contrast and high definition with the only apparent technical difference being that the 600 is high speed and SX-70 is medium speed. I know the SX-70 is good for image manipulation but i am only really interest in normal shooting and processing techniques. These comparisons still seem a little vague to me and I'm sure an experience polaroid photographer would know more specific differnces between the two films. So I ask the users of this board: what differences can I expect with the 600 film in my SX-70 camera as opposed to SX-70 film?


----------

